# This will blow your mind - AMAZING Art work...



## -Cp (Oct 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVrZTQVmIOQ[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Oct 30, 2009)

mad skillz


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2010)

-Cp said:


> YouTube - Sand Artist Ilana Yahav



That is cool stuff. And they do it so fast too.


----------



## Superstamp (Oct 14, 2010)

The particular excerpt has been taken from a Talent show in Russia - I've seen it having been discussed in several forums and blogs. 

Always fascinates me, how easily art can create common groups of interest offering the escape from the discussion of current bothersome features of our daily economy or the advocated boarders and cultural differences. 

S.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 14, 2010)

Amazing, both the story it tells and the way such seemingly haphazard and frenzied movements can bring about such rich and detailed beauty- kinda adds to the symbolism of the whole thing, in a way.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful, Cp.  Thankies.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah ive seen this clip before...and its wonderful performance art.Thanks for sharing


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 14, 2010)

cool stuff


----------



## boedicca (Oct 14, 2010)

Faboo!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Grace (Feb 1, 2011)

Spray can art. Awesome.


----------

